# Fotografieren bei -30° C



## aimku (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

ich werde in ein paar Wochen an einer Hundeschlitten-Tour durch die finnische Wildnis nördlich des Polarkreises teilnehmen. Natürlich würde ich mit meiner EX Z3 da auch gerne ein paar Fotos machen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die Kamera die Temperaturen von ca. -30° C so gut mitmacht.

Hat jemand von euch die Kamera schon mal über einen längeren Zeitraum bei solchen Temperaturen benutzt? ... Oder hat jemand da schon mal schlechte/gute Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir nen Tipp geben?

Ich sehe folgende Probleme:

1. Kälte: Im Manual steht, die Kamera sei ausgelegt für 0° C bis + 40° C. Deshalb habe ich vor, die Kamera am Körper unter der Kleidung zu tragen, damit sie über 0°C bleibt und sie nur fürs Fotografieren für kurze Zeit niedrigeren Temperaturen auszusetzen.

2. Kondensation: Durch die häufigen, starken Temperaturunterschiede könnte die Kamera durch Kondensation beschädigt werden. Deshalb habe ich vor, die Kamera in luftdichten Plastiktüten aufzubewahren, in die ich auch jede Menge von diesen Tütchen packe, die die Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen sollen.

3. Strom: Ich denke mal, dass der Lithium-Ionen-Akku bei der Kälte nicht die gewohnte Leistung bringt und schnell den Geist aufgibt. Ich werde noch einen zweiten Akku mitnehmen, da es aber unterwegs keinerlei Möglichkeit zu Aufladen geben wird, denke ich, dass das Fotovernügen relativ kurz ausfallen wird :-(

Vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und Tipps
Patrick


----------



## Johannes Postler (31. Januar 2004)

Kenn jetzt zwar diese Kamera nicht, aber dein Fotografiervergnügen wird sich wahrscheinlich sehr in Grenzen halten.
Normale Akkus entladen sich schon bei Temperaturen von -10° so schnell, da wird es bei -30° sicher nicht besser.
Hm, bei der Kondesation bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das schlau ist, die Kamera in einem Plastiksack aufzubewahren. Ich denke das Wasser wird dann an der Innenseite des Sackes kondensieren und die Kamera wird in ein Pfütze liegen.

cu tirolausserfern


----------

